# Why do 70% of people hate their jobs in the US?



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously if 70% of people hate their jobs there's something seriously wrong with either the economy, the system, and everything else in between...

I am pretty sure many of those people actually studied what they liked and some actually landed a job in that area yet they are not satisfied.

Perhaps it's the work system that is so freaking bad it ruins what you actually do in the job. I don't believe in forcing people to work from 8 to 6, but only until the works gets done, then you can go home. I don't believe we need to go everyday but only when needed (for certain jobs) I despise the slavery to companies, money and power the human soul can do without. People are waking up and feeling how unnatural all is..What is your opinion?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/carminegallo/2011/11/11/your-emotionally-disconnected-employees/


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

It sucks


I can spill all my thoughts out on what I think.. just not now


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

Because a lot of people are afraid and don't pursue what they love and settle for mundane soul sucking jobs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Too many hours for not enough pay.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

because Generation Y has been heavily bombarded with things like the Kardashians, 'The Simple Life', the Bieber and the curse of reality TV and megawealth associated with chance and fortune that parades those lucky and elite few in front of us, who make millions, even billions, off of doing.....nothing.

We're not a working generation like our parents and we want everything handed to us. The new youth jumps from job to job, even changing careers multiple times in a decade because of the restlessness which is associated with not having obligations to fulfill, having false illusions surrounding you that you'll be able to have fun making money, and the general unproductive work ethic which is coupled with the invention of Twitter, FB and Instagram.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The system is ****.

It pays poorly, offers little time off, overworks you, etc. And people aren't doing what they want to do, they're doing what they have to do.

People like to blame the youngest generation, but generations before us built this ****ty system and fed us lies.

Sure, I can scream on and on about how much I hate this capitalist slavery and what I've seen it do to people...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to find a job where I work 4 days a week. This 5 day a week thing is too time consuming.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I want to find a job where I work 4 days a week. This 5 day a week thing is too time consuming.


I'd totally work 10 hr days, four days a week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Work sucks.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Didn't Drew Carey say "you hate your job? Welcome to the club."


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I have noticed people in other (nonindustrialized) countries seem to be happier and more relaxed, but I also noticed that they don't get much done all day. They take extra long meals and may take a nap afterward. They think nothing of waiting all day for a doctor's appointment. Time just isn't valuable to them.
> 
> I think there should be some sort of happy medium between the two.


 Awww a siesta how nice.


----------



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

P1e2 said:


> Didn't Drew Carey say "you hate your job? Welcome to the club."


I really doubt Drew Carey hates hosting The Price is Right, Whose Line is it Anyway, and starring in his own show The Drew Carey show.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

jman128 said:


> I really doubt Drew Carey hates hosting The Price is Right, Whose Line is it Anyway, and starring in his own show The Drew Carey show.


I bet you he did before he got those gigs, he probably had the awful jobs to begin with.

In answer to OPs question, it because most jobs are awful.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> because Generation Y has been heavily bombarded with things like the Kardashians, 'The Simple Life', the Bieber and the curse of reality TV and megawealth associated with chance and fortune that parades those lucky and elite few in front of us, who make millions, even billions, off of doing.....nothing.
> 
> We're not a working generation like our parents and we want everything handed to us. The new youth jumps from job to job, even changing careers multiple times in a decade because of the restlessness which is associated with not having obligations to fulfill, having false illusions surrounding you that you'll be able to have fun making money, and the general unproductive work ethic which is coupled with the invention of Twitter, FB and Instagram.


I agree strongly with this. I'd also venture that of the 70% that hate most do so because they have not yet realized that the battle of what one likes or dislikes is pretty easy to win. The simple solution to hate is to change one's mind, grow up and foster some enthusiasm. Don't think too much just do, why doesn't need to matter.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Too many hours for not enough pay.





komorikun said:


> This 5 day a week thing is too time consuming.


It adds up to modern day slavery -- capitalism at its best.


----------



## Im so Bleh (Dec 26, 2013)

Because they're silly and take for granted what they have.

Compare it to say a 3rd world country or something. People who have employment are in no position to complain.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

The only problem I've ever had is management. If the backbone and support system for getting things done is ****, then everything is going to be ****.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

calichick said:


> because Generation Y has been heavily bombarded with things like the Kardashians, 'The Simple Life', the Bieber and the curse of reality TV and megawealth associated with chance and fortune that parades those lucky and elite few in front of us, who make millions, even billions, off of doing.....nothing.
> 
> We're not a working generation like our parents and we want everything handed to us. The new youth jumps from job to job, even changing careers multiple times in a decade because of the restlessness which is associated with not having obligations to fulfill, having false illusions surrounding you that you'll be able to have fun making money, and the general unproductive work ethic which is coupled with the invention of Twitter, FB and Instagram.


I know this is just a calichick post but I still wanted to respond to this. It seems that the baby boomer generation is trying to shame the newer generation for not being able to handle jobs. Truth is, this isn't a new phenomenon. Henry Ford saw most of his workers quit their jobs because the workload was too much.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

kiwikiwi said:


> Seriously if 70% of people hate their jobs there's something seriously wrong with either the economy, the system, and everything else in between...
> 
> I am pretty sure many of those people actually studied what they liked and some actually landed a job in that area yet they are not satisfied.
> 
> ...


My opinion is that we should get together sometimes, lol...
On a more serious note, yes the sytem only works if there are slaves to keep it going.:roll


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JohnWalnut said:


> I know this is just a calichick post but I still wanted to respond to this. It seems that the baby boomer generation is trying to shame the newer generation for not being able to handle jobs. Truth is, this isn't a new phenomenon. Henry Ford saw most of his workers quit their jobs because the workload was too much.


Lmfao, they were quitting because they were getting their FINGERS and body parts chopped off.

What would you say that is comparable to nowadays?

A paper shifter? I mean yea, those papercuts are nasty!

The assembly line is what really mobilized the need for union to protect against the conditions- Ford was strongly opposed to unions.

What would you say that is comparable to nowadays?

MY BOSS called me sweetheart. Sexual harassment, I'm suing! These working conditions are way too hazardous!! :lol


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

- strict hours
- low pay
- little sense of community or corporate appreciation
- zero tolerance policies and lacking benefit programs (fired for being late five minutes for the third time in a year, no guarantee of paid maternity or medical leave for example)


----------



## ukuser (Feb 13, 2014)

Healthcare is probably the best job. I worked with social workers in an office and they got to decide their own hours pretty much, as long as they did a certain number of hours each week.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Because technology eliminates more and more jobs every year so we are all competing for fewer and fewer jobs. This means that employers have all the bargaining power and can pay low wages and give few benefits.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Because they are all selfish, lazy, idiot's that have no work ethics ... They just can't get along, and do their jobs. They spend 80 % of their time coming up with excuses why they don't do anything, and blaming each other for them not doing their jobs.

LOOK AT THE WHITE HOUSE !! I rest my case.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I think people simply don't like the feeling of "I HAVE to do this". No matter what job it is, I think most people at times hate their job. Either they've got a boss they can't stand, feel humiliated by the job, customers who are rude, or other work stressers. I haven't met anybody who is 100% happy with their job 100% of the time. All relationships have ups and downs and your job is kind of a relationship. 

Plus I think people would rather make more money even if it means they hate going to work 40 hours a week. I work at a industrial plant(security, not actually in the plant) and all those guys seem to dislike the job but they love the pay. 

Basically what it boils down to is people seem to hate things that aren't ideal for them but what they don't realize is that there is no ideal life for them. No matter what life you have there are always going to be challenges. Even if your some rock star millionaire I'm sure there are days where you just want to leave it all behind and live in a cabin by yourself for the rest of your life. Feelings come and go. That job you hate now you could end up liking later. That job you love now you might end up hating later. Life is a cycle of ups and downs, happiness and unhappiness.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

they only get like 2 weeks holiday and no minimum wage. aint nobody got time for that!!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I only hate my second part-time job. They did offer me full-time twice but the hourly rate is crap. I actually like my hospital job but it's also part-time and I don't feel I have job security with it.

Nobody wants to give full-time anymore because of benefits and health insurance. 

It's just so wrong for people to live healthy and comfortably as possible. :b


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> Because technology eliminates more and more jobs every year so we are all competing for fewer and fewer jobs. This means that employers have all the bargaining power and can pay low wages and give few benefits.


 this, plus the fact that our traitorous government thinks we should compete for wages with workers in countries with no labor laws and dollar a day cost of living


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I hated working in an office because of the 8:30-4:30 hours. If I have to consistently get up in the morning and go to bed early, I become cranky. I even notice that now as a freelancer. I didn't mind working 3-11 in a restaurant at all. Some people also hate the commute. I've only ever had a half hour commute but it wasn't so bad, it was only the work times that were bad. Totally wouldn't mind commuting in the afternoon/evening/middle of the night.

Since there's webcam and all kinds of other technology available these days, why can't people just work wherever they choose, whenever they choose, as long as the tasks are done? I know there would have to be some give and take for scheduling phone calls with coworkers, but still, that would be better than having to get up at a very early hour and be tired by the evening hours.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

You sure its only in US?
I never saw anyone who loved their job, who the **** wants to wake up in 6 o'clock or even earlier every day to go work for 8-10 hours for boss who you hate, and doing job that you dont care about for 40-50 years till you die with only 1-2 weeks off every year?
Some of my cousins even work 6-7 days a week -_-

I'm not lazy but I just dont see any motivation or happines in that.
Going to school for 12 years at least and then working till you die, people that came up with that should ****ing BURN in hell, and people that support that or agree with that are retarded IMO.

Whats the point if you get 50 dollars per hour and work like 6 days a week, you dont have time to enjoy life and spend all that money, and you can die tmrw and you just wasted your life on school and work, money means nothing unless you have millions so you dont have to work and can just spend it every day.

I know I wrote some things that are not related to topic, but I just had too.
It makes me mad that some ****ing idiots long time ago decided we should go to school for at least 12 years and then work till we die, and everybody has to waste their time in school learning things that they dont care about or that wont help them in life, and then forget that they just wasted 12 years and go work 5-6 days a week till they die.

If you think there is something wrong with school, or work, or society, people consider you stupid, weird, or retarded, even some people on this forum lol.

English is my second language so sorry for mistakes if I made them.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't take a job if I think I'm going to hate it.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

"How in the hell could a man enjoy being awakened at 6:30 a.m. by an alarm clock, leap out of bed, dress, force-feed, ****, piss, brush teeth and hair, and fight traffic to get to a place where essentially you made lots of money for somebody else and were asked to be grateful for the opportunity to do so?”


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> You sure its only in US?
> I never saw anyone who loved their job, who the **** wants to wake up in 6 o'clock or even earlier every day to go work for 8-10 hours for boss who you hate, and doing job that you dont care about for 40-50 years till you die with only 1-2 weeks off every year?
> Some of my cousins even work 6-7 days a week -_-
> 
> ...


This is an absolute stroke of genius. I don't consider myself lazy. I go in and work and do my best to do the best job I can, but there is this despair that comes from the monotony of it all. I feel like my best years are being wasted doing what I'm doing as opposed to enjoying life and doing something purposeful. Perhaps some of it can be attributed to my generation being brought up on the leisure class of Jersey Shore or the Kardashians, but then again, I know of people who have worked 40 and 50 years who carry this despair from being subjected to do that, no matter how virtuous working for a living is considered in our society.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> "How in the hell could a man enjoy being awakened at 6:30 a.m. by an alarm clock, leap out of bed, dress, force-feed, ****, piss, brush teeth and hair, and fight traffic to get to a place where essentially you made lots of money for somebody else and were asked to be grateful for the opportunity to do so?"


This reeks of awesomeness!


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

You have to deal with it. How are the bills gonna get paid.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

It's almost modern-day slavery, but



Bigmo said:


> You have to deal with it. How are the bills gonna get paid.


this. Maybe someday robots will take over a substantial amount of jobs and it will be accepted that not everybody needs to work.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

missamanda said:


> "How in the hell could a man enjoy being awakened at 6:30 a.m. by an alarm clock, leap out of bed, dress, force-feed, ****, piss, brush teeth and hair, and fight traffic to get to a place where essentially you made lots of money for somebody else and were asked to be grateful for the opportunity to do so?"


 So he can enjoy having a bed, and electricity for a alarm clock, a toilet with indoor pluming to *** & **** in, and to clean up with, FOOD to eat, and a car to fight traffic in....

Oh and to make money for others that supply those things by making it all... And not rely on hand outs and charity of others.

You don't work you don't live !!

I started working at 14 by starting my own Handy-Man company, and worked my butt off for 27 years.... And I loved it !!

I felt great making others feel better about the home they live in, by fixing it up. I had a purpose and reason to get up... It feels GREAT, knowing I can and do take care of myself.

I don 't leech off of anyone, and don't owe anyone anything !!


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Only 70%?


----------



## tsuga (Jul 12, 2012)

That's why they pay you. If it was fun, they wouldn't have to.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

calichick said:


> because Generation Y has been heavily bombarded with things like the Kardashians, 'The Simple Life', the Bieber and the curse of reality TV and megawealth associated with chance and fortune that parades those lucky and elite few in front of us, who make millions, even billions, off of doing.....nothing.


Meh, I think too much is said about this. If you are easily influenced by the media, then the chances are you aren't very intelligent and were never going to get a high paying job, so would be miserable regardless working your min wage job. The Kardashians may be considered part of the elite few in America, but personally I don't put them on some pedestal, and would definitely not consider them as "elite", quite the opposite actually. Then again I think that's one of the cultural differences between the USA and Australia.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> Meh, I think too much is said about this. *If you are easily influenced by the media, then the chances are you aren't very intelligent and were never going to get a high paying job, so would be miserable regardless working your min wage job.* The Kardashians may be considered part of the elite few in America, but personally I don't put them on some pedestal, and would definitely not consider them as "elite", quite the opposite actually. Then again I think that's one of the cultural differences between the USA and Australia.


Actually, you would be surprised that job dissatisfaction isn't highest among minimum wage jobs but actually in the professional sector in Corporate America..Which boasts some of the highest paying jobs.

I guess I am part of that bubble.

See, the point I'm trying to make, is that previous generations didn't have the luxury nor the mindset to make 'job satisfaction' their number 1 priority. Whereas, our generation is very much oriented on standard of living, all the glories which come from having such access to the internet which continually blasts us with happiness studies, research on how to improve your situation, windows into the rich and famous, as if it was just within reach..


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

too many hours for not enough money

Too many things depleting the money
electricity
groceries
school bills
taxes
mortgage
insurance
car gas
clothing

^
Look forward to this when you are 30 and have kids.

Finally work in general is boring because most people never do what they love because the salary is too low so they get a generic office or business job to fill in the gap.

90% of people in offices actuall goof off on the internet on their computers and put up fake windows to look they are working.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wish I could do something I really hate*

I've tried volunteering and I get rejected

I've tried cleaning - homes and offices
because I watched my mum cleaning our pub where I lived. I got so excited about the hoover, before school age


----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

PaintItBlack said:


> You sure its only in US?
> I never saw anyone who loved their job, who the **** wants to wake up in 6 o'clock or even earlier every day to go work for 8-10 hours for boss who you hate, and doing job that you dont care about for 40-50 years till you die with only 1-2 weeks off every year?
> Some of my cousins even work 6-7 days a week -_-
> 
> ...


:clap
you waste your childhood and early adulthood going to school learning stuff that has no use to you (i could have never gone to school and be exactly where i am now). then you work the rest of your life in a job you hate only to retire in your 50s then you die. **** that ****. sometimes i just think about train hopping and being a old school hobo

im working construction at a airport right now and see all the people that are going to travel somewhere and i wonder "im i ever going to have time now that i work to see the world?"


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

A bad boss, not being treated with respect or appreciation, and blatant workplace favoritism make me hate my job.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Siesta*

has been my activity when unemployed

reaching out for any interesting news, opportunities, this website, TV

when I need groceries or gym to keep me moving

I get to a threshold of boredom so flop into bed which I think is good for me 
There's no alarm clock or a person here to wake me up. There was when I had work. Well there was a voicemail today. Several months between.

I wake from random dreams. A glance at the clock can surprise me, and a need to check the date too.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A lot more fun things to do in life rather than working but society can't function without people working so it's better to balance both and try to make the best of your time off.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> Actually, you would be surprised that job dissatisfaction isn't highest among minimum wage jobs but actually in the professional sector in Corporate America..Which boasts some of the highest paying jobs.
> 
> I guess I am part of that bubble


In most fields it is only the top of those fields that gets good money, the lower rungs got consolidated so a lot of places have one person doing 3-4 people's old jobs for crappy pay that probably hasn't budged in a decade. The 'Office Space' movie is a great example of why people hate work. The ****ty coworkers, forced deadlines, lack of incentive to do more, lack of decent pay to be happy with what you have.. The whole thing is just a soul sucking, numbing experience repeated way too many days a week for way too many years.

This was my last 3 jobs -
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/thank-you-for-calling-tech-support-now-please-die/


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

this video of Jim Carrey wraps it all up pretty nicely






tl;dr his father didnt become a comedian because he didnt think it was realistic and took up a job as an accountant as a ''safe job'' only to get fired from that job and that you can fail at what you DONT want so you might as well do something that you DO want


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not just the U.S. 

Not enough money 
Not enough fee personal time 
Having to do stuff you don't want to do 
****ty bosses and supervisors 
People at work 
Jobs with no variety 

I could probably keep going but that will do .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> In most fields it is only the top of those fields that gets good money, the lower rungs got consolidated so a lot of places have one person doing 3-4 people's old jobs for crappy pay that probably hasn't budged in a decade. The 'Office Space' movie is a great example of why people hate work. The ****ty coworkers, forced deadlines, lack of incentive to do more, lack of decent pay to be happy with what you have.. The whole thing is just a soul sucking, numbing experience repeated way too many days a week for way too many years.
> 
> This was my last 3 jobs -
> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/thank-you-for-calling-tech-support-now-please-die/


You should come to where I live. We are making pretty good money for junior level positions.

A lot of companies in California are putting more emphasis on employee well-being because they realize the effects on productivity and minimizing turnover. It's becoming more and more akin to high school where you have activities and a "social component" being infused into the workday.

Not like socializing on the job is one of the most coveted things on a social anxiety website. I'm still getting used to it :afr


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Because most jobs sucks. But people want things and things has to be made.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Truth is, there aren't 100% enjoyable jobs in the world. Boring tedious work has to be done and someone has to do it.

I still believe that a 4 day working week is workable and would not detriment productivity. For the majority of white collar work, there's isn't 40 hours worth of work to be completed per week and I guarantee if you did a study on how much work people actually do in a week, it would be substantially lower than that figure.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> You should come to where I live. We are making pretty good money for junior level positions.
> 
> A lot of companies in California are putting more emphasis on employee well-being because they realize the effects on productivity and minimizing turnover. It's becoming more and more akin to high school where you have activities and a "social component" being infused into the workday.
> 
> Not like socializing on the job is one of the most coveted things on a social anxiety website. I'm still getting used to it :afr


I have family in that general area (Corona/Costa Mesa) but the cost of housing is so damn unaffordable I'd be in an even worse situation than I am now. Plus the traffic around there, I couldn't deal with that on a daily basis.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Truth is, there aren't 100% enjoyable jobs in the world. Boring tedious work has to be done and someone has to do it.
> 
> I still believe that a 4 day working week is workable and would not detriment productivity. For the majority of white collar work, there's isn't 40 hours worth of work to be completed per week and I guarantee if you did a study on how much work people actually do in a week, it would be substantially lower than that figure.


And yet companies make far more money than they did a generation ago, but they won't share it at an equitable level so that the regular worker can come in and give 30-35 productive hours and still get paid enough to live on. Eventually something like a basic income will have to be implemented, but knowing our government it will never be enough to actually afford a house which means half the country will be dirt poor same as now I guess.. just less pretending there are enough jobs to go around.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

People who work 40 hours a week spend most of their waking time away from who and/or what they love. On top of that, the most common jobs in the US are service-related. Think janitorial, clerical and food-service. I'm sure there are some people who enjoy these jobs, but my god. Who wants to spend 40 years doing that kind of work? And you can't really escape it unless you're a marketable artist, come from a wealthy family, win the lottery or are content living with little or no money.

This depresses the hell out of me.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

quesara said:


> People who work 40 hours a week spend most of their waking time away from who and/or what they love. On top of that, the most common jobs in the US are service-related. Think janitorial, clerical and food-service. I'm sure there are some people who enjoy these jobs, but my god. Who wants to spend 40 years doing that kind of work? And you can't really escape it unless you're a marketable artist, come from a wealthy family, win the lottery or are content living with little or no money.
> 
> This depresses the hell out of me.


I think it depresses almost everybody..


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

-Too many hours. 
-Too many duties. Every job is 4 jobs in one and they claim there are't enough jobs. I ****ing wonder why.
-No control- feel like a slave


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most people don't have the resources/skills, the experience or the determination to find a money-making activity that they at least like.

Plus, life gets in the way for better or worse. Whether it's family, friends, love or something personal like materialism or greed. Many people don't put stock in feeling fulfilled by their work.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I left a job I hate only to work at a new job that's just as bad. 
The problem is employee attitudes and higher ups attitudes. Everyone is pissed off and stressed out. The people who make all the money and work less don't care. There is just an overall attitude that everything sucks and nobody does anything about it. 
If you like your job even just a little bit..never leave it. Even if you make little money. Because it's not worth the stress and you'll probably never find a job you like again.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Because most of us have to dedicate so much of our lives to it. Five days out of every week work will consume most of our waking hours, whether it be preparing for it, commuting to or from it, or actually being there. It becomes such a huge part of our lives that, like it or not, society defines us in part by whatever it is we do for a job. People will always ask it in conversation when they're getting to know you or haven't seen you for a long time - "what do you do for a living?". Oftentimes if you have to sign or witness a contract or other legal document or form, you will be asked to list your occupation next to your name. It doesn't even stop when you die - when your death certificate is issued it too will include your usual occupation among the few facts that need to be recorded about you. It's that noose that just won't loosen its grip around the neck.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting thread. I have noticed this too. I think most people seem to dislike their jobs because most jobs involve social interaction so they have to deal with rude or annoying people.



calichick said:


> because Generation Y has been heavily bombarded with things like the Kardashians, 'The Simple Life', the Bieber and the curse of reality TV and megawealth associated with chance and fortune that parades those lucky and elite few in front of us, who make millions, even billions, off of doing.....nothing.
> 
> We're not a working generation like our parents and we want everything handed to us. The new youth jumps from job to job, even changing careers multiple times in a decade because of the restlessness which is associated with not having obligations to fulfill, having false illusions surrounding you that you'll be able to have fun making money, and the general unproductive work ethic which is coupled with the invention of Twitter, FB and Instagram.


I also agree with this. Some people want it easy and refuse to work hard. I also see this laziness becoming more prominent at my college as they keep accepting new students who have no business being in university. I also see this behavior in the youth where I live. I am not sure if this is more common at my school or area, or if this changes depending on region.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

*.*

My thought is I'm above working a slave shift making someone else rich doing the same thing everyday and not improving myself. I got a job that is basically in my field and honestly, it might as well be flipping burgers at McDonalds. The work environment is exactly the same, only more rules, more strict, and a few more bucks an hour. I still don't have choices. My schedule, my time, my ability to learn or improve myself, my shot at success is all up to my employer. I can only go as far as the company lets me. That's my problem with it. To that person Calichick or whatever your name is... Gen Y maybe a little lazy, but we're an innovate generation. Why the hell should we work harder when we can work smarter? Most of us get degrees, we're above worker bee status and we want more choices in life. Life on earth is short, why the hell should we sell our lives away for a paycheck so that we ca say we are hard workers? That's just stupid. People in the generation before us lacked critical thinking skills, and they didn't question authority as much. They took what was handed to them. This generation wants more power.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I want to find a job where I work 4 days a week. This 5 day a week thing is too time consuming.


That's the type of job I'm working now. I love having such a short week and will take 3 days off over having a little bit of extra time after work.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I want to find a job where I work 4 days a week. This 5 day a week thing is too time consuming.


 Agreed. We all need three days of rest. Two days is not enough to recharge.


----------

